# CES Pictures From the DirecTV booth



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Here are some pictures from Richard King at the DirecTV Booth.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

More Shots


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And more Shots


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Dude omg awesomness! But eh...whats the yellow thing  -is clueless, yes-


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

okietekkie said:


> Dude omg awesomness! But eh...whats the yellow thing  -is clueless, yes-


I forgot the name of it...

But it is the new "in the stadium" gadget for NFL football games.


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I forgot the name of it...
> 
> But it is the new "in the stadium" gadget for NFL football games.


Kangaroo TV


----------



## bryantlc (Oct 27, 2006)

They had this device for the Washington Redskins and Miami Dolphins this year. It is a Sunday Ticket Portable. I am a Redskins STH and tried out the Kangeroo one game. Very nice device with a surprising clear reception. They have single game and full season rental prices. I enjoyed all of the stats it could provide for every game more than the actual broadcast of every game. This could be because I am big into fantasy football.


----------



## 69 Z-28 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nextel also has the yellow devices available for rent at NASCAR events. I think they are $50.


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Ron, in the first post, is that a picture of a mobile antenna on a car?

Is that for the Sat-Go or for mobile sateillte hookups? How much?


----------



## jimbowen72 (Aug 26, 2006)

vonzoog said:


> Hey Ron, in the first post, is that a picture of a mobile antenna on a car?
> 
> Is that for the Sat-Go or for mobile sateillte hookups? How much?


Looks like the antenna from a KVH A5/A7 system (www.kvh.com), which have actually been on the market for a couple years now. 
Discussed here: http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70233&highlight=mobile


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

What's the Lyra for? Are we getting some recording transferability to other portable devices in the near future?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ramcm7 said:


> What's the Lyra for? Are we getting some recording transferability to other portable devices in the near future?


Lyra, is most likely another device (like Humax and Toshiba) from last year, that are setup to work with DirecTV2Go when it is enabled.. .(when ever that may be)


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I forgot the name of it...
> 
> But it is the new "in the stadium" gadget for NFL football games.


If you are an ST sub, can you get a discount on one of these if oyu happen to go to a live game?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

agreer said:


> If you are an ST sub, can you get a discount on one of these if oyu happen to go to a live game?


I really don't know... 
They where just in "Trial" usage last year... we will see what the new season brings.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

vonzoog said:


> Hey Ron, in the first post, is that a picture of a mobile antenna on a car?
> 
> Is that for the Sat-Go or for mobile sateillte hookups? How much?


If you are talking about the DTV Nascar pic, then I think that the black thing you are seeing is the housing for the roof camera: while all cars do not carry cams, they all have the housing on the body so the playing field is level.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

agreer said:


> If you are talking about the DTV Nascar pic, then I think that the black thing you are seeing is the housing for the roof camera: while all cars do not carry cams, they all have the housing on the body so the playing field is level.


I think he was referring to the silver dome, on top of the SUV in the 4th pic


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think he was referring to the silver dome, on top of the SUV in the 4th pic


Yeah, that's definitely one of the roof rack mounted D* antennas.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

vonzoog said:


> Hey Ron, in the first post, is that a picture of a mobile antenna on a car?
> 
> Is that for the Sat-Go or for mobile sateillte hookups? How much?


Sorry.. I am just the guy that is cleaning them up and posting them. Credit goes Richard for taking the pictures and getting them to me. Tibber and Michael are also on the floor so hopefully they can pip in with their experiences when when they get a chance.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

bryantlc said:


> They had this device for the Washington Redskins and Miami Dolphins this year. It is a Sunday Ticket Portable. I am a Redskins STH and tried out the Kangeroo one game. Very nice device with a surprising clear reception. They have single game and full season rental prices. I enjoyed all of the stats it could provide for every game more than the actual broadcast of every game. This could be because I am big into fantasy football.


I'm a Chargers season ticket holder and tried this at a game in the 2005 season. It's nice, but everyone around me kept wanting to look over my shoulder. It's neat, but it's also distracting. When I'm at a game, I'm there FOR the game.


----------



## bryantlc (Oct 27, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> I'm a Chargers season ticket holder and tried this at a game in the 2005 season. It's nice, but everyone around me kept wanting to look over my shoulder. It's neat, but it's also distracting. When I'm at a game, I'm there FOR the game.


I am a NFLST subscriber as well and received no discount on the Kangeroo TV. However the Redskins had an offer that if you spent $100 or more in the Fan store you could use the Kangeroo TV for free for that game.


----------



## flmike73 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yea, these KangarooTV things were introduced here in Miami this season. At first they only carried the KangarooTV logo, but eventually got the DirecTV In Stadium logo a little into the season. Here in Miami, they were available as a per game rental unit at $39.95 per game.
I got one for a game this season on a free promotion they were running and they are cool, but I agree they are a little distracting. Good reception in the stadium and in the parking lot only if the antenna is up. Just as advertised, it's like having the Sunday Ticket in a portable unit. All the games and all the stats.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

What's with SAT-->GO not being in widescreen? No HD option? ugh.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm thinking we should offer to rent those to people who come to the LDS Church "MegaNacle", so they can watch closeups of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir "Music and the Spoken Word" broadcasts.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

redfiver said:


> What's with SAT-->GO not being in widescreen? No HD option? ugh.


It appears to have component video outputs so it must have HD capability.

Mabe it does HD in letterbox on the integrated screen. Dunno.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Wow, the portable sat kit is SOOO cool...


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Lyra, is most likely another device (like Humax and Toshiba) from last year, that are setup to work with DirecTV2Go when it is enabled.. .(when ever that may be)


There was a working version of this at CES btw.


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

agreer said:


> If you are an ST sub, can you get a discount on one of these if oyu happen to go to a live game?


Not per game, but for a season you get a discount.


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

redfiver said:


> What's with SAT-->GO not being in widescreen? No HD option? ugh.


Man, let the SD one at least COME OUT first before ya ***** about HD will ya?

Besides, HD requires pointing at different Sats. And in a 17" screen, it isnt as big a deal anyway.


----------

